# Zwischen Biarritz und Bordeaux?



## saza (29. Februar 2004)

Moin,
ich bin im Sommer nach Frankreich eingeladen. War schon einmal jemand in Moliet? Es liegt zwischen Biarritz und Bordeaux. War dort schon einmal jemand zum Angeln? Wer kennt die Ecke und kann mir einige Infos dazu geben. 
Gruß Saza


----------



## Spacelight (22. März 2004)

Hallo saza

War schon zwei mal mit der Familie da und wir schwärmen immer noch vom Stand! Waren auf dem Campingplatz Saint Martin. Habe zu der zeit noch nicht geangelt, aber wir haben einige Brandungsangler gesehen die einige Petermännchen gefangen hatten. Pass auf die Stacheln bei den Petermännchen auf (GIFTIG) hatte es,nachdem ich auf einen getreten bin, zwei Wochen gemerkt. Ansonsten sollen sie aber eine Delikatesse sein.
Nimm nicht die schwere Ausrüstung wir mussten relativ weit durch den Sand laufen.


----------



## saza (26. März 2004)

*AW: Zwischen Biarritz und Bordeaux?*

Danke für die Antwort. 
Das klingt ja so, als würde da nicht besonders viel gehen. Petermännchen kenne ich. Aber sonst hast Du nichts gesehen ? 

Gruß Saza


----------



## til (26. März 2004)

*AW: Zwischen Biarritz und Bordeaux?*

Es gibt dort auch noch einige grössere Seen in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Meer. Die haben ganz anständige Bestände an Räubern (inkl. Schwarzbarsch), sind aber nicht leicht zu befischen.


----------



## Goffree (9. April 2004)

*AW: Zwischen Biarritz und Bordeaux?*

#4 Wir waren im letztem Jahr in der Nähe bei Biarritz auf einen Campingplatz. Am Atlantik ist es ziehmlich schwer zu angeln aber einmalige Sonnenuntergänge.
Abends kamen die Profis mit viel Ausrüstung und gegen Wind und Sturm gerüstet.Wenn man viel Zeit und Interesse hat um auzuprobieren , kann man gewiss dabei viel Spass haben. Man trifft auch immer freundliche Angler die einen weiterhelfen. Man muß sie nur ansprechen und natürlich französisch und ab und zu spanisch wäre von Vorteil.
Wir wollten in die Berge zum Angeln ( Forellen und s.w ) aber leider war das Gebiet ab einen betimmten Abschnitt gesperrt , weil der Sommer zu heiß war und die Flüsse zu wenig Wasser hatten. Pech gehabt. Aber da wo die Flüsse noch erlaubt waren, war das Wasser wunderbar. Kleinere Seen giebt es auch , aber am besten vorher informieren, sehr versteckt.
Der Fang war nicht so Weltbewegend, aber das lag bestimmt am heißen Sommer, jeder hatte so seinen Probleme damit.

Wünsche einen schönen Auferhalt und viel Erfolg.  #:


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (12. April 2004)

*AW: Zwischen Biarritz und Bordeaux?*

Hallo saza,
ich war schon mehrfach in dieser Gegend. Da Urlaub zu machen ist einfach toll. Vergiß die Brandungsangelei  !!!!  Da brauchst Du Würmer (die kann man auch kaufen), ist aber nicht effektiv.
Ich schlage Dir vor:

Wenn Du keine Fische für Aquarium angeln möchtest, dann angele auf Meeräschen. Dann ist Dein Erfolgserlebnis größer.
Die Franzosen nehmen dazu ein Stück franz. Weissbrot (ein Tag alt in Plastiktüte, damit es Gummi wird) schneiden es in der Mitte ein und umwickeln es mit Angelschnur - gespickt mit Drillingen. Die Montage sieht so aus:
Wasserkugel, Hauptschnur 0,25; Vorfach 0,20 30 cm lang. 
Am Ende des Vorfaches sind zwischen 7 bis 10 Drillinge in einer Kette eingeknotet.  Die Drillinge sind goldfarben (wichtig) Größe 8 oder 10 und etwa 2 Zentimeter von einander entfernt. Zwischen Wasserkugel und den Drillingen hast Du ca. 1,20 cm Platz.
Angele nie am Strand, sondern suche Dir die felsigen Ecken rechts und links von den Badestellen. Du kannst zu jeder Tageszeit fischen.Am besten ist aber steigendes Wasser und der frühe Morgen. Es gibt auch einige wenige Plätze, wo man Conger vom Ufer fischen kann. Die Conger sind nicht groß (ca. 70 cm bis 1,20m) aber sehr kräftig im Drill (Pilkrute etc. notwendig !!!).
Hast Du Fragen, dann schreib mich mal an.
Petri Heil
Burkhard


----------



## Otter (13. April 2004)

*AW: Zwischen Biarritz und Bordeaux?*

Hi Saza!
Is zwar schon einige Jahre her, dass ich in der Gegend von Bayonne und Biarritz geurlaubt habe (mind. 10 Jahre, das waren Zeiten!), aber dafür waren wir mehrmals da und hatten immer eine Angel dabei.
Geangelt haben wir hauptsächlich in Häfen und Flussmündungen, und gut gefangen haben wir auch: Meeräschen, Papageifische, Aale und sogar Wolfsbarsche. 
Von der obengenannten französischen "Angel" -methode halte ich gar nichts: das ist reines Reissen. Meeräschenangeln ist nunmal Geduld, Reaktion und feinstes Material. Den Meeräschen ein Dutzend Drillinge in den Bauch zu jagen, überlass ich gerne den Einheimischen. Das ist aber kein Angeln, sondern Fisch holen.
Ansonsten: Viel Spass! Ist wirklich eine der traumhaftesten Gegenden Europas.
Der Otter


----------



## saza (28. April 2004)

*AW: Zwischen Biarritz und Bordeaux?*

Boh ey,
ich hatte schon gar nicht mehr mit einer Antwort gerechnet.  :k 
Danke euch allen für die Antworten. Ich werde sicherlich nicht das Reißen anfangen. Gibt es denn dort wirklich Wolfsbarsche?
Da habe ich ja noch nie was von gehört. Das ist ja SUPER. Meine letzten hatte ich in Den Helder. Geniale Fische. 
Wenn noch jemand mehr Infos hat, nur her damit.

Vielen lieben SUPERDANK

Saza


----------



## Jürgen (28. April 2004)

*AW: Zwischen Biarritz und Bordeaux?*

Bonjour  #h 

ja das mit der Brandungsangelei kannst du wirklich bleiben lassen - zuviel
Aufwand und nur was für Einheimische die sich genaustens Auskennen.
Am besten ist es auf Hafenmolen und das Nachts. Gute Chancen auf
Wolfsbarsch. Wir  haben meistens mit Wurm an der Posenrute (Knicklicht)
geangelt. Als Köder waren "Bibi" am besten. Das sind Meereswürmer die es
in jeden Angelladen dort zu kaufen gibt.
Mit Makrelenpaternoster und leichten Pilkern kann je nach Platz auch mit
Makrelen gerechnet werden.

Viel Spass  :m


----------

